# Sneak preview - 4WD Monaro



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Had a sneak preview of a rather special car up at Vauxhall motors today - it's the HSV Coupe 4 - a 4WD (yes!) Holden Monaro. It's the first production model and one of only 2 that exist at the Moment. It was shipped over from Australia and has been on a tour of Europe including testing at the Nurburgring. It's currently fitted with the 270kw engine, and auto transmission, but a 6.0 litre generation IV V8 (300kw) is in the pipeline. It uses Holdens permanent "CrossTrac AWD" system, developed in Australia. Grip around the ring was described as phenomenal!

I just want one!



















It looks like a big M3, and I love the wheels.

Here's a reveiw:

http://carsguide.news.com.au/news/story ... 86,00.html

Full set of pics @ http://groups.msn.com/paulsmonaro/shoebox.msnw?Page=1


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Interesting. I really didn't think Vauxhall would go for a 4WD in their cars!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Interesting. I really didn't think Vauxhall would go for a 4WD in their cars!


It's up at Vauxhall for evaluation, although it's unlikely that this model will ever be sold in the UK  The flared arches are needed to accomodate the slightly wider, 4wd drivetrain. The 382bhp 2wd Vauxhall Monaro VXR is the top model for the UK, at the moment. If you want one, and are very quick, you might be able to get the last one - apparantly 48 out of the original 50 allocation have been sold. In the next year or so, down under the Monaro will be getting the generation IV V8 with 6.0 litres (LS2), drive by wire throttle, and DSC as well as traction control. Vauxhall are bringing over a LS2 powered 'ute' soon, for promotional purposes - the rear deck of the car is being fitted out with AV kit by Sony.

Lots going on in Vauxhall at the moment :wink:

Courtesy of VM and their hospitality suite at Brands [smiley=thumbsup.gif] a group of us enjoyed watching one race in the British GT championship over the weekend:










On saturday it qualified towards the back of the grid @ position 20, out of 23, but finished 8th so it showed it's true pace, amongst some exotic machinery - Porsche GT3 RSR, Ferrari 360 modena, TVR Tuscan R, Ultima GTR, Corvette C5R to name a few!

Sunday - spun off and busted a front wishbone, so DNF 

All in all, a thoroughly enjoyable weekend


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Grip around the ring was described as phenominal!
> 
> I just want one!
> 
> ...


It near brings a tear to my eye just thinking about that......... :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Silversea said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Grip around the ring was described as phenominal!
> ...


   :roll: :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Interesting. I really didn't think Vauxhall would go for a 4WD in their cars!


They've used it before in a number of models. Not quite with this level of sophistication though.

James.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Had a sneak preview of a rather special car up at Vauxhall motors today - it's the HSV Coupe 4 - a 4WD (yes!) Holden Monaro! It's the first production model and one of only 2 that exist at the Moment. It was shipped over from Australia and has been on a tour of Europe including testing at the Nurburgring. It's currently fitted with the 270kw engine, and auto transmission, but a 6.0 litre generation IV V8 (300kw) is in the pipeline. It uses a permanent fluid coupled 4wd system, developed in Australia. Grip around the ring was described as phenomenal!
> 
> I just want one!
> 
> ...


I saw one of these in Leman Street central London yesterday in black, didn't know what it was until today saw the vauxhall badge and did a double take

I'll try and get a snap on the phone if it's there today. Similar in size to the old calibra


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

PaulS said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I really didn't think Vauxhall would go for a 4WD in their cars!
> ...


I was there on the Sunday courtesy of TMD - retailer for Pagid and Monroe

Great day out - shame about the weather


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am sure that I saw one of these yesterday on the M4 (BTW I saws two Monaros between Chippenham and Reading - dated common :wink: )

The souped up one was in a sort of steel grey with a hint of brown in it, and wearing the exact same (tacky :? ) body kit as in your photos. Their were badges each side of tailgate which I think said lindon and super- charged respectively?

Driving a BMW obviously I don't pay that much attention to other road users unless they are impeding my progress - but does that make any sense?

As I said, there was a regular Monaro a few miles on - reoad testers maybe?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

garyc said:


> I am sure that I saw one of these yesterday on the M4 (BTW I saws two Monaros between Chippenham and Reading - dated common :wink: )


Well you've seen more than I have - I've only spotted one so far, a red CV8 in 5 months/4000 miles. [smiley=weneedyou.gif] About as common as all those TT's, BMWs and 350Zs  :wink:



garyc said:


> The souped up one was in a sort of steel grey with a hint of brown in it, and wearing the exact same (tacky :? ) body kit as in your photos. Their were badges each side of tailgate which I think said lindon and super- charged respectively?


  My my, you have spotted a rare version. 10 points! :wink: That will be one modified by LSV at Wellingborough - about 500 bhp with the supercharger. 
Didn't think it had wide arches fitted though :?

The 'tacky' arches fitted to the 4wd model are actually unique to the coupe4 (slimmer) so I'm not sure exactly what car you spotted. A VXR maybe? The coupe 4's arches are modified at the last stage on the production line by a beam cutter that opens up the arches wide enough to allow the wheels to fit in (wider track) and for fitment of the body kit. It's done in the Holden factory and is no longer contracted out to HSV - as good sign of a manufacturer taking on ideas from an Independant tuner and putting them into mainstream production :wink:

Here's the other Coupe 4 at the Australian Motor Show:












garyc said:


> Driving a BMW obviously I don't pay that much attention to other road users unless they are impeding my progress


What else would we expect from a high mileage company BMW driver? :roll: :wink:



garyc said:


> As I said, there was a regular Monaro a few miles on - reoad testers maybe?


Could be. Nice work if you can get it 8)

What do you think of the styling? It does look very much like the current (non - Bangle) M3 - but is this a good, or bad thing? Me thinks it's a good thing  although I'm not sure about the smoother front grille (it's actually from a Holden saloon model) I prefer the wry smile of the original Monaro 8) :wink:

I was really drawn to the simplicity (and beauty) of the original Monaro shape - the roof line is very similar to the TT. I didn't like the be-spoilered HSVs and VXRs to start with - but they are growing on me .... I like the little roof spoiler (body coloured) above the rear window. I might get one, and the wheels, and the spoier :roll:




















stgeorgex997 said:


> I saw one of these in Leman Street central London yesterday in black, didn't know what it was until today saw the vauxhall badge and did a double take
> 
> I'll try and get a snap on the phone if it's there today. Similar in size to the old calibra


It's actually quite a bit bigger than the (Cavalier based) Calibra - the Monaro is based on the GM Omega platform.



nando said:


> I was there on the Sunday courtesy of TMD - retailer for Pagid and Monroe
> 
> Great day out - shame about the weather


Saturday was brilliant - it's a long time since I've been to a motorsport meet - the noise of the GT cars was incredible  8) The ultima was the loudest, with the Porkers close behind, the Ferraris have a superb wail to their sound, whilst the Monaro had a deep turbine like boom sound to it as it flew past - the commentator mentioned what a lovely sound the Monaro made. The Corvette C5R was actually quieter.

On Sunday there were a lot of casualties due to the rain. You've got to respect those drivers - 120 mph plus, nose to tail, with very little visibility due to the spray   [smiley=wings.gif]

For anybody else interested in the Monaro, I can recommend this superb book. It covers the compete story - "Monaro - rebirth of a legend"

http://www.pitstop.net.au/pitstop/prog/ ... &PLU=13959


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 6&f=69&h=0

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 5&f=69&h=0

but you heard it first on the TT forum :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If Clarkson likes the Monaro, they must be crap


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

..


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

nutts said:


> If Clarkson likes the Monaro, they must be crap


  Well it wasn't just JC who liked it, it was the entire team, so up yours  :wink:

Some quotes:

Introduction

Rather handsome looking brute 
2 big doors, 4 big seats, a big boot and a big engine 
gearbox from a big piece of earth moving equipment 
power comes in big lazy yawns 
60mph = 1500 rpm in top - its just idling - fat ozzie slacker 
it corners too, which is odd because its not what you would call sophisticated 
some European cars have gearboxes with 11 programmable settings - this has a 6 gears and a clutch 
simple engineering keeps the price down 
head turning coupe with a top speed of 170mph 
impossible to go faster for less 
loads of equipment - climate cruise electric seats - but interior rubbish* 
interesting TC system - on or off 
big friendly occa from the outback

Drag race on the sand between the

Big and simple crocodile Dundee, - Monaro (3rd) 
part German part American Arnold Schwartz, - Chrysler (2nd) 
raffles the gentlemanly thief - Jaguar (Jag won)

Vauxhall shouldnâ€™t have lost the drag test, may be the problem is the mountain of torque - digs holes in the sand well

Handling

Jag - absolute joy, gentlemanly, potent 
Monaro - balletic, really works, strangely lovable (beat the jag on handling) 
Chrysler - oh dear, serious problems, huge letdown

Summary

Jag really fast and feels special inside 
JC - fallen totally in Love with the Vauxhall - got in it, and within 300 yard knew somebody had built a car for me 
engine gives a deep down burble that goes up the back of your spine 
really like the looks of it too

Verdict - the Monaro won

Astonishing Vauxhall 
just fabulous, it really is 
Astonishing that an Australian car with a huge American Engine could work so well 
Has a brutality too it, yet it responds with just the smallest touch 
comfortable/spacious/well equipped 
does what a muscle car should do - puts a huge smile on your face

Studio afterwards

reminiscent of a Â£100k 1990's Aston Martin Vantage 
sense of infinite power, sense of hugeness 
itâ€™s a fabulous car 
quite magical 
one of the top 5 cars for Â£30k 
if you donâ€™t buy one, your mad or boring 
we all loved it

* the only negative comment - don't agree - ok it's not up to jag standard (Â£50k) , but its certainly not rubbish....

anyway ........

:roll: TTs eh? ...... pink ones for gods sake ..... feckin' girls cars  :wink: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is *that * all you've got?  and you posted twice to get your post count up


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

nutts said:


> Is *that * all you've got?


I recorded the show on MP4 - I can send it to you if you want :roll: 



nutts said:


> and you posted twice to get your post count up


... friggin' PC is playing up ..... can't see the 'delete' button :x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Didn't like it *that *much 

Any excuses for the double posting :wink:



PaulS said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Is *that * all you've got?
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very cheap car he said. So good value for money. But he also said that you need a huge engine to deliver about 350 bhp when the Jaguar could deliver 400 bhp with a smaller engine.

I don't understand why they test the cars on the sand...who will ever go there to destroy his car in the salty waters?

Anyway Paul...what fuel consumption do you get? And do you plan to keep it for longer than a year or two?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I don't understand why they test the cars on the sand...who will ever go there to destroy his car in the salty waters?


Because it looks absolutely amazing - very good viewing, and because they can and we can only dream


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Very cheap car he said. So good value for money. But he also said that you need a huge engine to deliver about 350 bhp when the Jaguar could deliver 400 bhp with a smaller engine.


He didn't say it was 'very cheap', he said it was well priced. JC actually got the price wrong - he quoted Â£33k but the one they tested (the 382 bhp VXR) is actually Â£36k :wink:

My car - the 328 bhp CV8 - is priced at Â£28.5k - which makes it very good value indeed. When I was deciding which one to buy, I thought that the extra Â£7.5k was a bit too much to pay for the extra bits on the VXR - bigger wheels, body kit, and an extra 54bhp, plus I've never really liked cars with bodykits and spoilers, I love the shape of the car as it is. The VXR actually has (slightly) bigger brakes, a quicker steering rack, tubular manifolds, bigger exhaust, some extra dials on the dash, and alcantra bits in the trim. I've upgraded mine to VXR spec output (~410bhp) plus I'm just about to fit the bigger AP brakes that are an _upgrade_ to the HSV/VXR down under - all for well under that extra Â£7.5k.

Re the Jaguar - 4.2 litre with 400bhp and 408lb/ft torque - well jag engines have always been great - they said the power delivery was superb - it has a supercharger. Stick a supercharger on a Monaro, and you'll get 500 bhp+ The Jag is Â£50k though, and I don't like the look of it 



vlastan said:


> I don't understand why they test the cars on the sand...who will ever go there to destroy his car in the salty waters?


The sand gives a lower coefficient of grip between the wheels and surface - so it's easier to make the car slide around at lower speeds, and explore the natural handling characteristics of the car - oversteer! 8) :wink: Who cares about the salt water (except maybe the next owners of the cars) they are company cars, and this is television entertainment - would you prefer that the test was done in Sainsburys car park, or stuck in a queue on the M25? :roll:



vlastan said:


> Anyway Paul...what fuel consumption do you get? And do you plan to keep it for longer than a year or two?


I get 19mpg average - and 42 mpg from my Peugeot :wink: Yes I plan to keep the car for some time, as I've done quite a few mods on it, and I'm enjoying it very much. Next time around, I think I will be replacing the Peugeot. Must admit though, the VXR is really growing on me


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Whilst I really admire the recipe (big coupe, over 300bhp, v8, rwd - can't go wrong) styling wise it just says "Calibra" to me (*I do drive a subaru so perhaps my opinions on styling are not to be taken notice of). I suspect this would prevent me ever considering buying one.

Looking forward to seeing the car at Bedford this w/e though, keen to see what its all about.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I really like the Monaro, the 6 or so I've seen on the roads looked great. (Mostly Blue, red and grey too)

My only question is do they badge it "Vauxhall" "Holden" or what>?
Snob value dictates that (in the UK at least) without the Vauxhall badge it would be worth more :wink:

Still, you can always order some HSV badges from Oz...
Shame that one's only an auto


----------

